
People who block ads are the actual targets for marketers - stardotstar
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/feb/16/ad-blocking-advertisers?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_twicca
======
spurgu
BS, at least for me personally. The only times I've ever clicked ads are by
accident. I consider myself very good at ignoring them.

------
unsignedint
I actually consciously avoid vendors who put out obnoxious ads, let alone
especially ones that try to sneak past filters. I don't mind contexual
affiliate links, however, as long as they align with whatever I'm reading.

